# Opinions on these trailers...



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

is the trailer a bp or gn? Looks like the bp's have been selling between $6 and $8 and the gn I found had living quarters and it was just reduced to $12500

You can call Sundowner also and ask them. That is what I did when I bought my 4 Star


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

a friend of mine has the sundowner and she loves it.

You will see quite a bit of rust on the steel framed trailers where with the all aluminums you won't....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have had 4-5 Sundowners and have loved each one of them. You can look underneath and poke the frame to see if it is solid. I have a 2002 now and the frame has some surface rust but nothing serious.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks so much, folks!


----------

